# Overhead press Seated or Standing ?



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

What's better?

Who does what ?? Why do you prefer 1 over the other? Please discuss.

Thanks.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

OHP standing for me, reason - personal preference


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Standing is easier to cheat on


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been finding I cant lift as much standing?, 70kg seated but less standing? Must be leaking power all over the place ?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I do seated, because if I did them standing I'd knock a hole in the ceiling


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

karbonk said:


> I've been finding I cant lift as much standing?, 70kg seated but less standing? Must be leaking power all over the place ?


Do you use a backrest? If so is it bolt upright or set a bit back?

Even one position back can help bring the chest into play.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ive only ever done seated with the back support at the vertical position, I am curious now as I think standing press might be far better as it involves more stability muscles etc but more chance of leaking power too? Just done 5x5 at 60kg and they were far harder than seated at 70kg plus. Going to switch to standing press from now on.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I suppose the big question is what are you trying to get out of them?

A bodybuilder would probably prefer seated as they can shut off as many muscles as possible and create a stronger mind-muscle connection with their delts, whereas a stongman would generally prefer standing as that would use more overall power, and more importantly, replicate more events.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Seated for me with no backrest.

Its far harder to cheat and if you try you usually fall over.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i do standing, only have a flat bench and have to do it outside because of height restrictions.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i do standing, only have a flat bench and have to do it outside because of height restrictions.


What amount of weight are you shifting? How do you get the weight up? Rack or clean type movement?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> What amount of weight are you shifting? How do you get the weight up? Rack or clean type movement?


at the moment 65kgs 3x5

At the moment I clean the weight off the floor but as the weight gets heavier i will at some point have to start moving my squat stands outside. I'm wondering if i start from the rack if it will allow me to shift that bit more weight.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ILLBehaviour said:


> at the moment 65kgs 3x5
> 
> At the moment I clean the weight off the floor but as the weight gets heavier i will at some point have to start moving my squat stands outside. I'm wondering if i start from the rack if it will allow me to shift that bit more weight.


I think it certainly will help you lift more, but its a double edged sword as you are most likely benefiting from the clean movement and picking up dead weight to your desired position (takes effort) , Today I did standing for the first time and was rather surprised at the difference between it and seated.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I do mine seated without using a back rest, with my thinking being it will still develop core stability to a degree. I do though have to watch that don't lean back more when I start to struggle, as otherwise my chest starts doing some of the work.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> I do mine seated without using a back rest, with my thinking being it will still develop core stability to a degree. I do though have to watch that don't lean back more when I start to struggle, as otherwise my chest starts doing some of the work.


Back was arching big time today, never an issue with seated (backrest) I think I have discovered a weakness (my back) so I will drop the weight and build back up doing standing for the foreseeable future.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BB Press behind the neck, standing 3 sets of 8 -10.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> BB Press behind the neck, standing 3 sets of 8.


Any reason behind the neck?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> Any reason behind the neck?


Hits all 3 heads, then I do fronts then rears separately 3x 8 -10


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Hits all 3 heads, then I do fronts then rears separately 3x 8 -10


Are you using same weight for front as rear? cheers.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

No

60kg for standing BB Press behind the neck the seated machine shoulder press @ 80kg. Some upper chest is activated when doing these. then rear delt db flies with either 17.5 or 15kg db depending whats left in them.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

andyboro said:


> Seated for me with no backrest.
> 
> Its far harder to cheat and if you try you usually fall over.


you have just put a very funny picture in my head...

imagining cheating on that movement and fell over ....

hope the advice is not from personal experience


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

OHP and side laterals have been the game changer in my delt progression. they be looking like pumpkins


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

> you have just put a very funny picture in my head...
> 
> imagining cheating on that movement and fell over ....
> 
> hope the advice is not from personal experience


Sadly.... it is! Its a quick learning curve though as your legs spring out from under you and you topple over lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I like to stand but make sure my form is good. If it turns into a push press, I'll stop.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Since moved into lower height garage I have to now sit. 
I so miss standing


----------



## wcolstacks (Jan 10, 2014)

Standing for me. I use a slight split stance to lock down my form and eliminate leg drive


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I do my main over head lift barbell/log/axle standing because thats how it will be in a comp.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

wcolstacks said:


> Standing for me. I use a slight split stance to lock down my form and eliminate leg drive


Yes, deffo no leg drive, cheating, not good.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I tried seated for the first time last night, always thought it would be harder than standing but standing I normaly get 60kgx20x15x15, also I stand under the handles not leaning into it like I see some guys do

But seated I managed 75kgx20x15x12


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

That's quite high rep for that weight, good going, yes I found seated to be better for heavier, seated must eliminate lots of power leak from joints etc.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

> That's quite high rep for that weight, good going, yes I found seated to be better for heavier, seated must eliminate lots of power leak from joints etc.


Surprised myself to be fair mate haha some of my lifts are ok and others are shocking, same as most people I guess


----------



## bigjohnc (Apr 10, 2014)

> I've been finding I cant lift as much standing?, 70kg seated but less standing? Must be leaking power all over the place ?


Abs and over all core strength!


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Used to do seated so as not to cheat, but recently started doing standing and I just do it slowly and make sure I don't use legs.

If I cheat on the last rep, no big deal.

Either use squat stands or clean it off the floor, depending on what's available in the gym.

I like to clean because it's like an extra exercise squeezed in for free.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

I do them standing, and from a rack, being a crossfitter sometimes I do them strict and sometimes a push press. I've found my shoulders have come on hugely since incorporating them into my workouts.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

As already pointed out, performing them seated is harder to cheat on.

I perform the Military Press & The Behind the Neck Barbell OHP, both Seated and Standing.

Seated, I can never press as much standing, my form is always strict as can be on standing too as well as seated. I use seated variation, when I really want to place even more emphasis and isolate even more e.g I will press slower, when seated or really try to burn out Delts, when I'm seated, I think overall on a whole, performing them seated WILL place more emphasis on the delts, it will take out your core strength and you as a whole, as when standing, even if your form is strict your core will b involved, so will your spinor erector, amongst other working muscles.

I personally recommend performing both variations. I have a squat rack and set it up, step back, psych up and just walk into the rack and press it, I enjoy performing standing more & that's my overall preference to perform them, but performing them seated, has it's benefits in other slight ways; Even more isolate than standing, possibly a better pump, more control, les chance of strain/injury.

It's not that serious, but try them both and see, how you personally find them, how they differ and ultimately, what is your preference.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

@‌Starz nice reply, cheers


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I often alternate between the two. Standing allows you to push past your threshold with some 'cheats' (or push presses even), but seated tends to keep form a lot stricter. Both have their merits

If I choose to do dumbbell presses, I always do them seated, in which case I sometimes move onto OHP standing (if I decide to do both in a session, but that's not very often, it depends on my goals for the session). Sometimes I do DB shoulder press seated, followed by barbell behind the neck press (seated).

I've just realised I haven't really answered your question concisely, but I guess that illustrates the point that different ways can come down to personal preference, personal goals and personal physiological differences in how you're built and what works for yuu best. I wouldn't over-think these things. The BEST option is always the one that you enjoy and perform best with.


----------

